# Introducing myself.



## Black*Fox (Jun 28, 2007)

HI!

This is my fist time trying to raise mantids, though I've already had quite a collection of other pets, and I came here looking for advice on raising them. It's realy helped!

Something I'm sure everyone will notice about me sooner or later is that I'm not a very good speller, so I apoligies but I try my best. (If you don't know what a word is, just sound it out. That's how I spelt it.)  

The mantids I got haven't hatched yet, and no one realy told me what kind they are so it's going to be a surprise; I'll share it as soon as I find out myself. Wish me luck!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome somtimes i don't know how to spell a word and i use my google toolbar :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

Just always keep the Work toolbar up, and look up the word in the auto dictionary.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2007)

nice signature


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

He just needs to spell 'experience' correctly.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2007)

maybe he did that on purpose?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome! Firefox 2 has a spellcheck feature. It'll underline misspelled words... and words not in the dictionary, like ootheca.


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

Just add it to the dictionary. :wink:


----------



## Black*Fox (Jun 29, 2007)

> He just needs to spell 'experience' correctly.


Oops.  Well, it did happen in a good spot I guess. :roll:

And it dousn't realy bother me, but I'd better mention now that I'm a girl. (I can see how it would be hard to tell when I mention having pets like snakes and toads, I won't think of that as a girl thing either.)

Sorry, :lol: lol!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi sweetie, welcom to our place :!:


----------



## Black*Fox (Jul 1, 2007)

> Hi sweetie, welcom to our place :!:


LOL Don't push your luck, it's good where it is. :lol:


----------

